# Truescale Pre-Heresy Thousand Sons



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Currently working on a 'true scale' Ahriman conversion and thought I'd post some WiPs here for people to look at.





Backpack:




As a bonus - a pic of a 'true scale' Aspiring Sorcerer I was working on before Christmas, but have been too busy/lazy to finish off (hopefully the Ahriman project will inspire me to finish this guy aswell):


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, will be keeping an eye on this project as it gets closer to finishing.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Looking good, will be keeping an eye on this project as it gets closer to finishing.


Thanks  If it works out, I'll have to find a lot of money somewhere so that I can do a whole army of true scales :lol:



As a little addendum, I think it may be a good idea if I mentioned what parts have gone into him.

The legs and chest plate are from the plastic Chaos Lord, as is the front of the helmet (while the rest of the helmet is obviously a Thousand Son head). The back of the chest is from a Chaos Space Marine (specifically a spare one from the same TS who donated his head) as is the plastic part of the backpack, while the metal part of the backpack is a Sorcerer's.

His legs were a bit of a pain. Originally I was planning on leaving them as is, but once I actually saw the componants in the plastic, decided it would look a bit too much like he was squatting. This lead to removing and repositioning the left leg, the idea being to have the right one left as is so that he could be stepping up onto something, however in the dry run stage this still looked a bit off, so I had to remover and reposition the right leg slightly so that he would be leaning forwards slightly as opposed to looking like he was falling backwards.

Currently I'm in two minds on what arms to use. At the moment it's a toss up beween the plastic terminator arms from the Lord set and a spare set of metal Thousand Son's arms. I'm currently leaning slightly towards the TS arms, as the sculpt of the left one will allow me to put the book from the Lord set in it to make it look like he's reading from it.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Little update. (Appologies for some of the pics being blurry - didn't notice until after I'd uploaded them)


Have begun green stuffing Ahriman's legs:


I've decided to swap the headdress for a different style (shown here on the left). The other one will be used for the Aspiring Sorcerer (unfortunately I didn't notice it was on crooked until I came to green stuff it and was too lazy to remove and re-aply it, so it's staying crooked - presumably it's either battle damage or he didn't strap it on propperly when he put his helmet on in the morning :lol: ):


Also, Ahriman's backpack has been greenstuffed:




Further, the Aspiring Sorcerer is almost comlete; just waiting for the greenstuff to set before I glue the arms and head on:


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Another update. No pic of Ahriman this time - did take one, but decided there wasn't enough progress since last time to justify a pic (taking it slowly and builing him up one section at a time). In the mean time, the Aspiring Sorcerer is mostly finished:


And here's a scal comparrison with a regular Rubric:




Also, as an extention to this project, here's a WiP 'Obliterator' (by that I mean statswise he'll be an Obliterator, but fluffwise he's a Sorcerer with the Obliterator's special rules representing him flinging psychic powers about):


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry but I'm confused, how many versions are you doing?


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> sorry but I'm confused, how many versions are you doing?


Just one. I tagged on a generic Aspiring Sorcerer to the original post because it was a related project (and because starting the Ahriman project encouraged me to restart work on it). As I've been working on them, I've been inspired to start work on some 'Obliterators' which would have been done at some point when I expanded this into creating a full army, but as I had some parts laying arround thought that I might aswell work on a couple of them while I'm doing Ahriman and the AS. As such, this has turned into more of a general Thousand Sons project than specifically an Ahriman Project. I would rename the thread, but I don't know how :dunno:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

aah nah no need to rename it.. it all makes sense now  Good work on hacking the head off of the Marshall of the Black Templars LOL


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> aah nah no need to rename it.. it all makes sense now  Good work on hacking the head off of the Marshall of the Black Templars LOL


Thanks - wasn't actually that hard to remove the head; was actually harder to remove the lower parts of the TS head than the top of the Marshal's


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Appologies for the thread necromancy, but I thought it'd be preferable to starting a new thread.

Recently started work again on this project and have decided to expand it into a full army. I'm intending to do a Pre-Heresy style army and as such I'm planning on using the GK codex rather than the CSM one.

Planning on using this guy with the Brotherhood Champion rules:


Size comparison of him with a regular Thousand Son mini:



Group shot of him with the Ahriman conversion and the Aspiring Sorcerer test mini:

I no longer intend on using this Ahriman conversion in the finished army, so he'll just be for display/a testbed for the colour scheme. Same with the Aspiring Sorcerer.


Some WiP shots of the start of the army:


Currently working on 15 with the hope of using them in a 40kin40mins style tourney being held at my club in a couple of months. Have started the greenstuffing on the legs of 13 (ordered the other two sets of legs today from bitsandkits, so should only be a day or two to arrive). Hopefully that'll keep me ocupied until the bits to make the rest of them arrive (have ordered a couple of boxes to get the arms and torsos, and have ordered the maximini khopeshes and steam knight heads).


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Looking amazingly awesome! I love the brotherhood champion!


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Something Yellow


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Little update, done more work on the legs:


Also, the weapons I ordered from Khromlech arrived today:


When I opened the pack I had a bit of a suprise. I don't know if it was a packaging error or a free gift, but included in my order were:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very impressive! Certainly a lot of work to be done here. +rep


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks  Just awaiting the arrival of torsos&arms and the heads and then things will really start to shape up.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Minor update, heads and shoulder pads arrived from Maximini today:


I plan on using the pads on a terminator unit, although that probably won't be for some time (bought them now as it seemed easier to order the heads and pads together rather than piecemeal).

Also got a free thunder hammer and fur cloak with the order:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This will be interesting to see.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks  Waiting until I've done more than minor work before I take new pics.


----------



## speedfreek (Jun 4, 2008)

All of this looks really promising.
Especially fond of the obliterator


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

speedfreek said:


> All of this looks really promising.
> Especially fond of the obliterator


Thanks, although that now I'm planning on using the GK codex, he's been 'promoted' to Brotherhood Champion.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Little update.

Started adding torsos:

(Took a while to get to this stage because one of the kits I ordered for this project was out of stock)

Khopesh Force Sword (this one will be used on a 'Justicar'):


WiP 'Light Reaper cannon' (counts as Psilencer):


WiP 'Light Bolt cannon' (counts as Psycannon):


My plans are to add a 'breastplate' over the front of the torsos to make them look like they are wearing Mk3 and Mk4 armour (and when I do more in future I was considering adding in some Mk2).

I've converted the 'psilencer' because 
1) I don't like the look of the regular psilencer - it looks too stubby to me
and 2) to help further the effect that these actually are Crusade-era marines rather than red GKs

Similarly with the 'psycannon' I want a slightly different look to it and I dislike the basic mini (The barrel doesn't look right to me, but I'm not sure yet how to go about changing it).


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

that is some amazing conversion work going on there. ill be sure to keep an eye on your progress! + rep!


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks papa nurgle


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Another little update:

Group shot:



'Justicar':


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice , I want to see these painted .


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Pretty nice , I want to see these painted .


Thanks, although I've still got a fair bit of work to do before I start painting


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

EPIC!!!! Love what I am seeing!!! MORE MORE MORE! 

I think you should take the next week off work, you look very il.  lol!

I cant rep u again unfortunately just give me time!!

Chaosftw


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

My anticipation is almost palpable. I can't wait to see these guys primed and ready for paint


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

New update.

Group shot:


Individual pics:










Baring backpacks and possibly a few tweeks, the above are finished conversionwise. Still left to do in this batch are the marines equiped with special weapons and those wearing Mk4 armour.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

soooo cool! I love this thread soo much! Keep em coming!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Seriously good work in here. So very impressed. Personally though i really like the reworked psycannon. Looks champion.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Couple more pics:

Mk4 armour:



'psycannon wielder':


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Heavy weapons:


These are based on the psilencers, although I think they could also pass for psycannons if needed. Not a conversion I relish doing again as it required cutting up banner poles from my bits box.


These are the actual psycannons. I will be using procreate to fill out barrels between the muzzles and the main body of the weapon. The idea for this conversion is a bit of a fluke. A day or two ago, on another site, I saw a conversion for pre-heresy Thousand Sons terminators which used reaper autocannons as psycannons and that got me thinking about perhaps having all psycannons instead of a mix of psycannons and psilencers, but I was still stumped over how to convert the psycannons. Then earlier today, I was trimming the teleporter viens off of GK backpacks and left the cut offs on my table. As I was thinking of army composition for a 40k in 40mins tourney my local club is holding next month, I noticed the off cuts and noticed that they could be used to make the psycannons look like the 'psilencers' above, enough so that I could field all psycannons if I so desired, but still different enough that if I wanted, I could go with my original idea of half and half.



Speaking of said tourney, it'd probably be worth posting a few trial lists here for posterity.

*list 1*
Strike Squad1: Psybolt ammo........................120pts
Strike Squad2: Psybolt ammo........................120pts
Purgation Squad: 2xPsilencer, 2xPsycannon.....160pts
Total..........400pts

*list 2*
Strike Squad 1: 1 exta marine..................120pts
Strike Squad 2: vanilla............................100pts
Purgation Squad: 4xPsycannon.................180pts
Total..........400pts

*list 3*
Strike Squad 1: Psycannon, Psybolt ammo.....130pts
Strike Squad 2: Psycannon, Psybolt ammo.....130pts
Purifier Squad: 2xPsycannon........................140pts
Total..........400pts

Not sure which list I'll use yet. Fortunately, there's a while before lists have to be submitted to the organiser, so it'll give me time to test these out


----------

